# field course



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

I did not want to jack anyones thread but I to am going to build a practice course at the house. My objective is to build it as hard as possible, with this in mind what factors does everyone seem to believe makes for a hard shot? Is it slope, inclination, declination or something else? I have everything from table top flat to 40 *. Let me know what u think
Thanks Pug


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Side up/down hills. Bad footing. Lighting (bright into dark and vice versa) I like the easier targets to be as hard as they can possibly be. Bunny exteme uphill, 15 yarder with very uneven footing and a sharp uphill if possible. The fans need to be ever changing (lighting, footing etc) for each position. Let the longer targets take care of themselves. Oh and I almost forgot. If you have an area that has a cross wind that always is a winner. :wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*hard course*

No benches and a rottweiler on a rusty dog chain right behind the 50 was always hard for me. :darkbeer:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

uphill-sidehill with poor footing, oh and make that the 50yarderukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Uphills or downhills with a cant also are always a good idea.

Make you work for the Gimmies (ala Jarlicker's bunny)

Sneaky side hills where you don't notice them right away...

Poor footings...

Make each shot on the fans and or walk ups as different as possible...

Invite me over to shoot once you have it finished...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Will there be free food ?? :hungry:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a practice range at my place in Central VA. It consists of a Target butt big enough to accommodate all of the targets required to shoot a Field or hunter round. I have scorecards made up with the distances on the card, so on one target butt, I can shoot a complete field round just by going down the list on the score card. If I want to add challenge to the shooting I can sit on a stool, shoot from one knee. Shoot during high winds.
Elevation changes are not possible but I like shooting from measured distances and work on making sure shooting is practiced and mechanics are solid. With the slight left to right incline, it requires I watch the bubble.
I can easily get in a half each day. 

Having one target butt, means fewer dollars spent on range maintenance.

From 30 feet








From 80 yards








Score Card


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Always free food..... and drink


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I have a practice range at my place in Central VA. It consists of a Target butt big enough to accommodate all of the targets required to shoot a Field or hunter round. I have scorecards made up with the distances on the card, so on one target butt, I can shoot a complete field round just by going down the list on the score card. If I want to add challenge to the shooting I can sit on a stool, shoot from one knee. Shoot during high winds.
> Elevation changes are not possible but I like shooting from measured distances and work on making sure shooting is practiced and mechanics are solid. With the slight left to right incline, it requires I watch the bubble.
> I can easily get in a half each day.
> 
> ...


In the Charlottesville to Culpeper Virginia area there aren't very many places to be able to shoot a Field course. For me this is the next best thing. One lane to get and check all your ranges. And BTW. anyone that wants to come by and shoot, send me a PM. I am a lone wolf most of the time, and a shooting partner would be nice for the competition side of me.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I have a practice range at my place in Central VA. It consists of a Target butt big enough to accommodate all of the targets required to shoot a Field or hunter round. I have scorecards made up with the distances on the card, so on one target butt, I can shoot a complete field round just by going down the list on the score card. If I want to add challenge to the shooting I can sit on a stool, shoot from one knee. Shoot during high winds.
> Elevation changes are not possible but I like shooting from measured distances and work on making sure shooting is practiced and mechanics are solid. With the slight left to right incline, it requires I watch the bubble.
> I can easily get in a half each day.
> 
> ...



Nice setup. However it looks as though your deer may have the Cancer and need to be put down.:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Nice setup. However it looks as though your deer may have the Cancer and need to be put down.:wink:


10 year old Mckenzy has been repaired way to many times


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> No benches and a rottweiler on a rusty dog chain right behind the 50 was always hard for me. :darkbeer:


Thats funny right there:set1_applaud:


----------



## TimD (Aug 25, 2005)

*Too Hard?*

Just remember that if it is too hard you might not want to shoot it if you come home tired from work. That was the mistake I made. I have a full 14 target course at home with angles up to 30 degrees. Trouble is that sometimes it is hard to get motivated enough to combine the aerobic workout with archery! Just make sure you keep it enjoyable. 
One other thing I did though to help with mixing it up was to mark every face for every yardage possible. In other words My 50 yd target is also marked to shoot 45, 40, 35 and 30 so that I can shoot it as 5 different targets on my field round. The 80yd walk up is also set for 65 and 55. Do you see what I mean? I have the potential to shoot my 14 target range about 50 or 60 different ways.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

TimD said:


> Just remember that if it is too hard you might not want to shoot it if you come home tired from work. That was the mistake I made. I have a full 14 target course at home with angles up to 30 degrees. Trouble is that sometimes it is hard to get motivated enough to combine the aerobic workout with archery! Just make sure you keep it enjoyable.
> One other thing I did though to help with mixing it up was to mark every face for every yardage possible. In other words My 50 yd target is also marked to shoot 45, 40, 35 and 30 so that I can shoot it as 5 different targets on my field round. The 80yd walk up is also set for 65 and 55. Do you see what I mean? I have the potential to shoot my 14 target range about 50 or 60 different ways.


*

DANNGGGGgggg....That's a First.....Making your practice targets too hard for you to practice??!!! :mg: *


.


----------



## TimD (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't mind shoot'in them, I just hate walkin back up the hill to pull my arrows.


----------

